# Chatline - Mon. June 13/00



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Anyone interested in chatting tonight? I'm trying for a l0:00 p.m. eastern log on. Join me if you can. See ya.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi weener,I would love to chat, but since I live in Sweden (+ 6 hours) it will be a bit late for me!/Mio


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mio:I'm sorry that you couldn't join us last night on the chatline. Six hour difference is quite a bit. Would that make it 3:00 a.m. in Sweden? We had a good turnout last night about 5 people were on. Hopefully we can get one on earlier sometime and you can join us. Hope you are feeling better.


----------

